# kleine Frage zu .htaccess - Subdomains freistellen v. hotlinking Schutz



## AgentSandsLady (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

  ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.

 Ich habe auf meiner Seite eine hotlinking Sperre per htaccess eingebaut, nach langem Rumprobieren und Kombinieren verschiedener Skripte funktioniert es auch endlich.

  Nun habe ich aber auf diesem Webspace noch vieleviele Subdomains liegen, die alle vom Schutz freigestellt sein sollen,
  und ich werde langsam wahnsinnig, die alle einzeln einzutragen.

  Wie kann ich das "in einem Abwasch" machen

  Hier ist der Codeausschnitt:
  RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?news.johnny-depp.org(/)?.*$     [NC]
  RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?links.johnny-depp.org(/)?.*$     [NC]
  RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://(www\.)?deppfamily.johnny-depp.org(/)?.*$     [NC]

 Und anstelle des news. links. deppfamily. möchte ich nur eine Art "Joker" haben, sodass alles, was dort evtl. stehen könnte, erlaubt ist zum Bilder hotlinken. Ich hab schon mit Fragezeichen in dem www getestet, das ging nicht und alles ähnliche auch nicht. Das www kann auch weg, da ich vor den Subdomains ohnehin kein www habe.

  Vielen Dank, Martina.


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (28. April 2005)

Also man kann vor einer SubDomain das (WWW) davor haben es kommt darauf an wie der Server eingestellt ist, zu deinem Problem mit der .htaccess file schaus du einfach mal hier 
Html Basix. 

 Freundlische Grüße

 Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------

